# Scam? Likely.



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

$500 and $300 for a Fender US Strat sound sketchy? How about a Martin D-28 for $750?

I saw all of these in the Toronto Kijiji this morning. From a seller named "Doug Perez".

I messaged him. Turns out he lives near Quebec City. Even sketchier. I ask about shipping. He gives a complete address right away. Who does that? I looked up the address. House doesn't belong to him. $70 to ship two Strats? Doubtful.

Biggest red flag: wants PayPal payment as friends. That's a hard no.

I flagged those ads to Kijiji and I'm sure others did too. Those items are gone. Seller is still there.

I didn't think to take a screen cap of the ads. They were well done. Serial numbers, nice photos and everything. Probably stolen from other ads.

Hey, maybe I'm wrong and some people scored the deal of the century. But I doubt it. 

If it's too good to be true...


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Pretty sure you would end up with a Dirty Sanchez from Mr. Perez if you were fool enough to deal with him.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

brokentoes said:


> Pretty sure you would end up with a Dirty Sanchez from Mr. Perez if you were fool enough to deal with him.


Yep.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had to google dirty sanchez

I so wish I could un-know that.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That's the same ad and guy that was up @ 6 months ago. That time he was in Barrie but shipping was going to be from Montreal.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> That's the same ad and guy that was up @ 6 months ago. That time he was in Barrie but shipping was going to be from Montreal.


Thanks for confirming. Another red flag: a dozen ads posted by an account that has existed for 6 days.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I had to google dirty sanchez
> 
> I so wish I could un-know that.


lol, luckily the young guys at work keep me up to date on all that stuff.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I had to google dirty sanchez
> I so wish I could un-know that.





Lincoln said:


> lol, luckily the young guys at work keep me up to date on all that stuff.


Anytime you want to learn the meaning of questionable stuff, don’t google the term directly. Go to urbandictionary.com


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm certainly no expert but to me this scenario screams SCAM


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Fred Gifford said:


> I'm certainly no expert but to me this scenario screams SCAM


before I make my joke, can I ask if you're a cop? you have to tell me, it's the law


----------

